

Venture Capitalists Don’t Want You to Have a Sex Life - are you kidding me - jagjit
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2008/05/08/why-venture-capitalists-dont-want-you-to-have-a-sex-life/?mod=WSJBlog?mod=yahoo_hs

======
pg
While it's impressive to see the WSJ trying to adapt to the web, this kind of
cheesy, recycled linkbait doesn't seem like the right plan. It's like a
middle-aged guy trying to dress like a high school kid.

~~~
xlnt
Seems more like bad thinking than bad clothing.

------
aswanson
Which one of these comments seems like the better startup filter:

1)"That correlates more with any other success factor that I've seen in the
world's greatest entrepreneurs. If you look at Bezos, or [Netscape
Communications Corp. founder Marc] Andreessen, [Yahoo Inc. co-founder] David
Filo, the founders of Google, they all seem to be white, male, nerds who've
dropped out of Harvard or Stanford and they absolutely have no social life. So
when I see that pattern coming in -- which was true of Google -- it was very
easy to decide to invest."

2)Moritz said he's learned as an investor to listen carefully to entrepreneurs
and only look at the facts, casting aside prejudice and opinion. "That stuff
will preclude you in making a new investment in a new area that hasn't hit the
radar screen yet or is preposterous to other people," he said.

Put my money into Sequoia.

------
andrewparker
VCs analyze opportunities largely by pattern recognition. They detect
correlations between their past successes and then ride them for all they're
worth when looking at new deals. The "no sex life" thing is a particularly
peculiar correlation that Doerr is focusing on, but his process of pattern
recognition investing is pretty normal.

Important to note: these patterns and correlations, not causations, and no one
is claiming them to be causations. Doerr clearly does not think that "nerdy,
white, no sex life" necessarily leads to "billion dollar dot-com success". As
Founders at Work (Jessica Livingston's book) very clearly outlines, successful
founders look very different from each other and take very different paths to
success.

------
attack
No social life !=> no sex life...

Entrepreneurs are more efficient!

~~~
ardit33
do you mean they pay for sex?

------
andrewf
When I read Rhodes' "The Making of the Atomic Bomb" (an excellent book, btw),
one thing jumped out at me regarding physics research centers in the first
half of the 20th century.

PhD students and postdoctoral research fellows may have been engaged (commonly
for many years to someone back home), but were expected not to wed. You were
supposed to throw yourself entirely at your field of research in the beginning
of your career, and place the rest of your life entirely on hold.

